# PalmConnect USB to serial help!!!!!



## LJborn (Jan 12, 2004)

New HP Pavillion computer doesn't have a free serial ports (printer on only one)
Ordered PalmConnect USB to serial adapter 
Downloaded USB drivers for windows XP
Made sure that hotsync manager was running and that local serial and local USB were both checked
Unzipped the USB driver file and dragged "USB_WindowsXP folder into the C: on My Computer. Checked to make sure it was there.
Connected the PalmConnect. Hear a sound, but nothing else. Does not recognize new hardware. Nothing in device manager under Com ports except my printer.

Yes, I can hotsync my Palm on my son's computer upstairs,using the old way by local serial, so I know the cradle and the Palm are working. And yes, this USB port works because it is the one I use with my camera....

Help!!!! Palm wants to charge me to ask them how to make this work. I'm thinking one of y'all can help me. Everytime I go upstairs and hotsync on my son's computer, I have to crawl behind his tower, and in the process I always end up disconnecting his printer, not to mention not wanting all my stuff on his computer anyway.

Thanks for your input. I don't know what I am doing wrong. It says to drag the folder to the local drive C:. The only way I know to do that is to drag the folder onto the desktop, then open My Computer and drag that folder onto the C: drive icon on My Computer. Is there something else I have to do? The first time I tried this whole process, it did seem to recognize the new hardware, but did not open the found new hardware wizard. Somehow something is set wrong, and I don't know what it is.

Help!!!


----------



## bearqst (May 21, 2004)

LJ, 

Every find a solution ? I'm having similar problem with a GPS.


----------



## waumpuscat (Dec 7, 2005)

I am having the same problem as well. Please help if you can.


----------



## bearqst (May 21, 2004)

Take a look at http://forums.techguy.org/t422135.html


----------

